# Velocity controls with Zebra's arp?



## tonewheel (Aug 28, 2022)

Hi all.

I'm just getting into Zebra and still learning it. That said, I'm not finding a way to program specific velocities for each note in the arpeggiator. I'm not seeing that mentioned in the user manual, either.

Is it possible to set specific velocities for each step in an arp pattern?

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## Pier (Aug 29, 2022)

It's not possible. One of the biggest limitations of the Zebra sequencer and I'm sure that will be fixed in Zebra 3.

You can use the two arp mods though which are hidden by default.

Another trick is you can use an MSEG in single mode which will be triggered only on the first key press. This allows you to use it as a global modulator vs being triggered on every note of the sequencer.


----------



## R. Naroth (Sep 1, 2022)

Zebra Arpeggiator has two modulators ArpMod and ArpMod2 (They just look like column separators in Dark Zebra and must be turned on with the +A, +AB buttons in Zebra) that can be used to set per note Modulations. We can use this to drive OSC volume levels, filter cutoff or lane volume.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Sep 4, 2022)

R. Naroth said:


> We can use this to drive OSC volume levels, filter cutoff or lane volume.


Or all other modulation targets.

See what your Velocity is doing and map it to Arpmod instead or additionally (maybe look now into a Modmixer).


----------

